#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Φ.Π.Α Υλικών κατά την ανέγερση πρώτης κατοικίας

## xdas

Είμαι μηχανικός και εργάζομαι σε κατασκευαστική εταιρεία με παροχή υπηρεσιών (εξαρτημένη εργασία), θα ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή πρώτης κατοικίας δικής μου και της συζήγου μου. 
Υπάρχει τρόπος να εκπίπτει το Φ.Π.Α των υλικών κατασκευής;

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα , 

δεν υπαρχει κανένας τρόπος να εκπέσει ο ΦΠΑ των Υλικων κατασκευής . Δεν αναγνωρίζονατι έξοδα που δεν είναι παραγωγικά .

----------

